# Flying Hedgie in Canada



## nai_ad (May 17, 2018)

Hi all!

I know it's really not ideal to fly your hedgehog BUT I just want to get some opinions and know what my options are. I'm moving (driving) from Victoria to Toronto and I'm trying to figure out the best option for my girl, Nala. 

I'm looking into sending her through air cargo and was hoping to hear your experiences and advice as I haven't seen a recent thread on this topic. I've heard WestJet is a better option than Air Canada and I'm not sure if there are any other airlines that accept hedgehogs.

I would really, really, really love to bring her to Toronto, but if finding a her a new, loving family in Victoria is the best option, I will definitely consider that.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

